# kitchen ceiling



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

We have a budget of about ZERO and need to put a ceiling in our kitchen. We have insulation hanging from in between the ceiling joists right now. It's an 8 ft ceiling. We have a huge stack of old, corrugated metal roofing. I'm trying to convince my wife on using that, on the inside of the house, for the kitchen ceiling. What are your thoughts?


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it would look like crap. Sorry....just being honest (which is what I assume you want). If it wasn't corrugated, you could use a hammer and a nail and put patterns in it, install it and paint it and that would look good. Corrugated would look awful.

Drywall is dirt cheap. Its about $5 for a 4x8 sheet. You could do your whole kitchen ceiling for under $100. I'd suggest waiting until your budget permits something (drywall) that you would be happy with. Even if you don't tape and finish it at first...I think it would still be your best bet.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm thinking your wife probably isn't like my wife in the slightest if you manage to convince her. I agree with Bobcat. Screws to hold the metal won't be free (unless you have them.) You could plastic the entire ceiling then drywall above the stove to help fire proof the ceiling. Then your insulation won't rain little bits on you and you can add drywal as you can afford it.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Actually.... thats exactly what I'm doing in the kitchen livingroom dining room area ( its all open) the end result will look like an old cabin... my only concern at the moment is I know at the bar uptown where they did this, the cell phone reception is nearly nil... tho admittedly they have apartments upstairs and a steel roof as well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://tinyhouseblog.com/stick-built/wolverton-tiny-house/

Look at the ceiling in this tiny house. I really like the tin ceiling look. I've even thought of it, if I turn the inside of my mobile home into a cabin.

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Do it right, Robert and don't upset your wife any more. 

Why don't you watch freecycle and CL? People frequently have extra left over sheet rock. Might have to get several people's leftovers.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

actually, I've seen it done and it was beautiful. BUT...you kind of have to make it all your style. for instance, one kitchen I saw had rusted corrugated metal ceiling in the kitchen. their style was primitive farm house with barnwood walls and distressed cabinets. gorgeous! another kitchen I saw the woman lightly whitewashed the metal corrugated ceiling. then had wonderful shabby chic cottage style white cabinets, etc. also gorgeous! both done very, very inexpensively. I can't speak for your wife, but I know if it were me...and that's what I had to work with...I could make it beautiful.  I know I'd do that before looking at hanging insulation for sure. have her google for ideas and photos of how other people have done it, and I think she may be amazed. also saw a French country farm house with the corrugated ceiling, open shelving, old farm table..stunning. that one was in a magazine. 

Angie..I'm madly in love with that tiny house!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Here's an idea, Robert. Takes a good bit of effort, but not too much cash.

You'll need poultry netting. Cut into 24 inch squares. Get some old pieces of plywood for a flat surface. Cover with plastic. Lay the squares out on the plywood and use some 1x2s laid flat to hold the edges down and give you a guide for leveling. Now mix clay and straw to make cob. Dump it on the poultry netting and use a board to smooth and level it even with the top of the 1x2s. (Be sure to have a strip of uncovered wire all around the edges. ) Allow to dry completely. You'll probably need to put it somewhere it can't get rained on. When dry, paint it with a lime wash to make it really strong and prevent mold. Use painted 1x2s over the bare wire edges to hold against the ceiling joists and screw them on with brass screws, not dry wall screws.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I have seen the ceiling done with the 4x8 sheets of lattice. don
't know what you would put under it but it was cute. I can see the tin working if it was done with thought. make it look deliberate. it will be noisier.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

I think it could look ok myself.


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

Consider free pallets. Disassemble them and use the 1x boards to cover your ceiling. It would take a saw to cut them to usable lengths. The joints could be angled on the ends and be in-between the joists. I would buy the screws to attach them. They could be stained and finished (not free either). This would take time, but could be made to look great.
Gary


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

i love the metal roof look, i saw a quaint bathroom done with this, it was shabby chic look, had an old claw foot tub with the white washed bathroom cabinets and adorable curtains, i think if done right, it would be very cute, but that is my style, shabby chic or old primitive farmhouse, so if that isnt your wifes style, please let her opinion matter )


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have used it for wainscote, just needs the right trim and coordinating paint. If the wife doesn't like it or can't be convinced, IT IS A NO GO. I used it in my office at the cabin, looks good. The building looks like a 30's service station....James


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Our local fence company gives away the old cedar fence panels that they take down. Usually the posts are rotted, but the cedar pickets are good.You could trim off the picket end so the board is nice and square and then cover the ceiling with those. You'd get kind of a rustic barnwood look if you left them natural, or you could paint them white for a more cottagey look.

The problem with pallets is that a lot of times with overseas shipping they might have been sprayed with pesticides or chemicals. But if you have a good source and you know that's not the case they'd work too.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Is your attic insulated?


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, it is insulated. 

The room we have made into a kitchen was built as a bedroom. When we bought the place, the kitchen was in the very center of the house and had no windows. My wife didn't like that. The ceiling of the original kitchen was only seven feet tall. The cabinets had been destroyed and the floor had fallen in. We moved around some walls and have made good use of that space.

The roof of what was once a bedroom and is now our kitchen was in bad shape. We ripped out all of the old insulation and the drywall ceiling. We replaced the entire roof and have insulated the ceiling from the top down. We used R30 batting with a heavy plastic vapor barrier stapled to the ceiling joists. There is not much of an attic, but we do have access to blow in cellulose insulation later if we determine we'll need it.

She thinks she will like the look of the metal if it's painted. Now we have to determine what color she wants the cabinets to be and what color to paint the ceiling. She has the countertop picked out that she wants but hasn't made up her mind about the backsplash.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I think it may look alright and if it doesn't grow on y'all you could always take it down later.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I used old barn wood for some cabinets and for a chair rail, it coordinates well. I just sprayed on a clear sealer to cover the rust, love the aged look. But then I used old rusty metal barn roofing on my new cabin, put down a rubber membrane and 1"x4" "stringers" to nail it to. I love the sound of the rain on the roof. I use as much reclaimed material as I can, It doesn't off gas like chemical laden new materials....James


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Go to the google mainpage...Right above the search line click on images then type corrigated tin ceiling and start clicking on the pictures to open pages...I like the nursery ceiling painted white....thank you btw I am going to put a surround on my shower out of tin


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I use take off tin in my meat room/kitchen and it does not look that bad, 
this picture was not taken to show the ceiling but it does show it some, yes it is in the barn, or what was a barn, it was taken when I was adding on a section for the walk in freezer,


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I think the metal would look just fine, especially if it was painted. I may use some corrugated metal inside my house when I build it. I'll use wood, too -- not really into the bare industrial look -- but there are places where the metal would work. I do think it would make a nice, and durable, shower surround, and it would make a good wall covering between the kitchen countertop and the bottom of the wall cabinets.

Kathleen


----------

